# Rescue Center Questions



## GSSasha (Feb 14, 2013)

Can military families living on base adopt a GS from a rescue? I know they do home checks but I don't know if they'd go on base and you don't get a very large backyard. I take mine to a field so would that be put into consideration?
I don't know if spaying is the best option or not for mine and I saw on multiple GS Rescue centers that all dogs must be fixed or spayed to adopt so are there any where it doesn't matter?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If I were you, I would ask the rescue organization you are considering adopting from. For the spaying or neutering, the dog will be spayed or neutered before being adopted, so you don't have a choice in the matter . Any reputable rescue organization will have the stipulation.


----------

